# java für handy...c++basis und schule



## rammellaus (1. Mai 2003)

also: ich habe gehört das ich nächstes jahr in der schule im fach informatik java als grundlage für c++ und c++ selbst lernen werde! mein lehrer meinte java sei also die basis.... jetzt würde ich gerne schonmal im vorraus bissel was lernen und ausprobieren etc. deshalb meine frage: was brauche ich alles für java? (natürlich gute bücher, das weiss ich selbst..ich meine an proggys!) und dann würde ich noch gerne wissen ob man am rechner java programme und spiele....wenn man gut ist natürlich... fürs handy programmieren kann? 


ich danke euch schonmal für eure antworten!


----------



## Christian Fein (1. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rammellaus _
> *also: ich habe gehört das ich nächstes jahr in der schule im fach informatik java als grundlage für c++ und c++ selbst lernen werde! mein lehrer meinte java sei also die basis.... jetzt würde ich gerne schonmal im vorraus bissel was lernen und ausprobieren etc. deshalb meine frage: was brauche ich alles für java? (natürlich gute bücher, das weiss ich selbst..ich meine an proggys!) und dann würde ich noch gerne wissen ob man am rechner java programme und spiele....wenn man gut ist natürlich... fürs handy programmieren kann?
> 
> 
> ich danke euch schonmal für eure antworten! *



Du brauchst das Java SDK:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.1/download.html

Ein Javabuch:
http://www.javabuch.de/

und einen guten Editor:
http://www.eclipse.org
http://www.jedit.org

Und ne Menge Geduld 
(kein Link)


----------



## rammellaus (1. Mai 2003)

wenn ich den jedit editor suche komm ich auf die selbe seite wie, wo ich dat sdk gezogen hab...... und bei eclipse sind aufem download server irgendwie 50 ordner mit zahlen kombis ohne bedeutung..... kannst ma nen direkten link geben?


----------



## Christian Fein (1. Mai 2003)

Auf der Jedit Page steht als 2. Menupunkt 
Download, versteh nicht wie mann da vorbeischauen kann 

http://www.jedit.org/index.php?page=download

Die Eclipse Zahlen sind die Build Nummern.
R-2.1-200303272130/  <- Release 2.1 mit der Buildnr 200303272130
ist der neuste. 
Und dann eclipse SDK für dein Betriebssystem runterladen.
Den Link wirst dann finden. Ich kenne dein Betriebssystem nicht drum kann ich dir kein direktlink geben.


----------



## rammellaus (1. Mai 2003)

dat hab ich schon..... und auf der seite war ich auch.... aber da is doch nur für mac und linux.....und user guide....oder meinst du den source codE?


----------



## Christian Fein (1. Mai 2003)

jedit ist Java basierend. Sprich es läuft überall dort wo Java installiert ist.

Scroll mal auf der Seite nach unten da Steht:
"
Installation instructions

Installation instructions are available for the following operating systems:

* Windows
..
"


----------



## rammellaus (1. Mai 2003)

argh, ich könntm ir den kopf schon wieder auffe schreibtischkante einschlagen....... IN DER LILANEN ZEILE!!!!!! man.... das sah für mich wie ne überschrift und net wien link aus..... BIN ICH DOOF!


----------



## rammellaus (1. Mai 2003)

im editor schreib ich...... und dann einfach speichern und dann läuft dat als proggy? oder brauch ich da wie bei c++ nen compiler?


----------



## Christian Fein (1. Mai 2003)

Wie währe es wenn du das Buch liest 

Java Programmieren kann mann nicht von alleine, sondern mann muss sich einiges Wissen anlesen, bevor das erste "ernsthafte" erreichbar ist.


----------



## rammellaus (1. Mai 2003)

ok...compilen tu ich mit dem javac befehl.... aber wenn ich dat inne ms dos eingabeaufforderung wie aufem bild zu sehn eingebe sacht der mir dat "tmp---" ein unbekannter befehl is.....

edit: oda hab ich da wat falsch verstanden?


----------



## Christian Fein (1. Mai 2003)

Lies es bitte im Buch nach.


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (1. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rammellaus _
> *ok...compilen tu ich mit dem javac befehl.... aber wenn ich dat inne ms dos eingabeaufforderung wie aufem bild zu sehn eingebe sacht der mir dat "tmp---" ein unbekannter befehl is.....
> 
> edit: oda hab ich da wat falsch verstanden? *



Off-Topic:

Schreibst Du in der Schule immer klein? Schreibst Du im Deutsch-Aufsatz "dat inne... aufem... sehn... sacht"?

Besser machen - ab sofort. Danke.


----------

